# moving



## jsun (Feb 8, 2015)

Hopefully moving as soon as house is sold to sao martinho de Porto or peniche area is the likelihood of work good for setting up some sort of cleaning/ironing service thanks


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

jsun said:


> Hopefully moving as soon as house is sold to sao martinho de Porto or peniche area is the likelihood of work good for setting up some sort of cleaning/ironing service thanks


Good Luck


----------

